# Imperial 335 ED. Good news / bad news.



## ky_soldier (Apr 24, 2005)

We got the car yesterday. Good news / bad news.

Good news, great car, drives fine, still breaking it in, but so far so good. Price was correct for the options ordered.

Bad news? Somehow between the two of us (my sales guy who is a friend) we got the interior trim color wrong.  I thought I ordered the aluminum trim with black gloss highlight. That and the outside lines designation was deleted (that part is not that big a deal). That god awful red trim though is rough  I don't know why they EVER thought putting that damn red stripe in a car was a good idea. It isn't Jamaican beer! 

I thought I would try to live with it and see how it goes. I will tell you that the black gloss trim leaves fingerprints like you would not believe. Half a day in the car and the prints are everywhere. I would advise you to not order that combo.

I went through my notes and saw that on the initial spec sheet I sent him (from bmwconfig), I had the code for the aluminum trim in there, but in the package details, it also had the black / red deal, so partially my fault for not catching it either. Technically I ordered both 

When he sent me back the build sheet, I was too focused on the option pricing (which we got right) but just plain missed the black / red deal.

Oh well, I guess I can figure it out later. At least they are removable and can be swapped out. I wasn't planning on keeping the car long, so maybe he and I will just decide on a good trade in figure, and once the activehybrid 3 comes, I can just trade it in on that this summer.

On another interesting note, I saw several 1M coupes being delivered. Turns out they are still orderable in Europe, and they upped production way past the 1000 originally quoted cars. Might want to see if I can order one, after I take his (my SA's) for a spin.

as for config, and options ordered, you can see it here -> http://www.bmwconfig.com/BmwConfig/Config.aspx?ConfiguredCarId=af597823-23fc-42de-bd3c-30697af83ea9

PS - I forgot to sign the Bimmerfest guestbook  Never happened. I'll sign it twice when I come back


----------



## zeezz (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats! Yeah, I noticed the bmwconfig trim options were a bit tricky... on the sport line it doesn't let you do the black strip/aluminum trim which it is supposed to.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

ky_soldier said:


> We got the car yesterday. Good news / bad news.
> 
> Good news, great car, drives fine, still breaking it in, but so far so good. Price was correct for the options ordered.
> 
> ...


If your talking about swapping out the "damm red strip",matte, it can't be done. Do a search. Its fused over in the back of the dash. Its not held on by any clips,thats the problem. Good luck
cheers
vern


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

vern said:


> If your talking about swapping out the "damm red strip",matte, it can't be done. Do a search. Its fused over in the back of the dash. Its not held on by any clips,thats the problem.


Wrap!


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice job on the build. Enjoy.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

On these delivery shots, I always click on the pic of the new owners in front of the car. You definitely did not have the new BMW face in your pic and now I see why. I'm sure you'll come up with a fix, meantime , enjoy the trip and great looking car!

Where you headed?


----------



## DTMfan (Jul 9, 2002)

sorry about the color combo inside, but the rest of your car looks amazing! I'm really leaning towards Imperial after seeing all these shots. Could you post more including the interior?


----------



## sjohal (Jan 19, 2012)

This has been a fear of mine since I ordered my 328i for ED a couple months ago. I actually sent my CA the bmwconfig spreadsheet selection which included both the high gloss black and red matte as well as the brushed aluminum with high gloss black. After realizing this I emailed him to confirm that I wanted the brushed aluminum with black and he said he had corrected the build. I guess I won't know until I see it on May 12!

Congrats on the car though, still looks great!


----------



## ky_soldier (Apr 24, 2005)

vern said:


> If your talking about swapping out the "damm red strip",matte, it can't be done. Do a search. Its fused over in the back of the dash. Its not held on by any clips,thats the problem. Good luck
> cheers
> vern


If the engine can be replaced, so can the dash trim. Now just how much of the car you need to remove in order to do so, well that's a different story  It's all a matter of perspective


----------



## ky_soldier (Apr 24, 2005)

TeeZee said:


> You definitely did not have the new BMW face in your pic and now I see why.
> 
> Where you headed?


Yeah, part of that was that we were running on fumes after not really sleeping the night before. This is my eight bimmer and I was definitely more psyched for some others over this one, but it was still cool. Also the deliver guy was kinda douchey. There was an X1 next to us and when I mentioned it was coming to the US and the 3.0 turbo engine too, he corrected me and kept saying no. After a while of him explaining some of the car to my wife I was pretty much done with him.

Had I not done an ED before I probably would not have done one again. I know it could have been better. Nice car, but when you go through all that hype and anticipation, you want the car and experience to be right and it just wasn't. Oh well, we are still having a great time in Germany.

We were supposed to go to Zurich and Basel, but changed plans to do black forest and Heidelberg after the weather called for cold and rain in Switzerland. There's always next time. Mon we are headed to Stuttgart for the Porsche factory tour, then to Regensburg and then Munich (fly home wed). I'm considering a 911 or Boxster soon, so I want to see how they do their ED as well.

More pics coming...

Cheers.....Eric


----------



## Russ650i (Feb 27, 2012)

It was fun seeing you guys on the factory tour and as we both left the Weld. 

I also was not a fan of our guy on delivery, his name was Tom. A little full of himself. But I love my car. Funny thing is that they missed a part, the correct steering wheel. Tom tried to blow it off, but management came in and provided us with a letter noting the error. 

At fussed now, cold but no rain. Found a great Italian place to eat. 

Safe travels.


----------



## jebbusbin (Jan 21, 2012)

i would have to agree about tom, he was rude and kept cutting us off, maybe he thought he was coming off funny but to us he did not.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

sjohal said:


> This has been a fear of mine since I ordered my 328i for ED a couple months ago. I actually sent my CA the bmwconfig spreadsheet selection which included both the high gloss black and red matte as well as the brushed aluminum with high gloss black. After realizing this I emailed him to confirm that I wanted the brushed aluminum with black and he said he had corrected the build. I guess I won't know until I see it on May 12!


The trim selection should be shown on your order sheet you get from your CA. My CA had me verify everything.

Congrats on your sport line. I am picking mine up the day before you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Bimmer App


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

Here is a portion of what my CA sent me. 
Looks like it is a Vehicle Inquiry Report he pulled after inputting the order.


----------



## sjohal (Jan 19, 2012)

pcbrew said:


> Here is a portion of what my CA sent me.
> Looks like it is a Vehicle Inquiry Report he pulled after inputting the order.


I just emailed my CA asking for the same thing. Hopefully it verifies that the brushed w/ black trim has been selected.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh mine initially has it that way and I want the other way... It was finally change to

Black with Red accent.


I am heading to Germany this afternoon and I finally saw your comment on finger prints on the black trim... I should have pick the Aluminium trim instead but I hope I can live with it


----------



## josh_b (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like more than one person had a marginal delivery with 'Tom', perhaps some feedback to BMW Euro Delivery is in order to help others...Congrats on all your new rides...


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

DTMfan said:


> sorry about the color combo inside, but the rest of your car looks amazing! I'm really leaning towards Imperial after seeing all these shots. Could you post more including the interior?


Imperial Blue is a fantastic color. Here are some pics of mine which have good color accuracy to capture imperial blue.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=606703


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

ky_soldier said:


> If the engine can be replaced, so can the dash trim. Now just how much of the car you need to remove in order to do so, well that's a different story  It's all a matter of perspective


Before you go mouthing off check into it. I did and they won't do it. I wanted to change the red matte or the black gloss trim and put in the aluminum trim thats when they said although they are all mounted the same way it can't be done. Changing a engine is a poor comparison.
cheers
vern


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

vern said:


> Before you go mouthing off check into it. I did and they won't do it. I wanted to change the red matte or the black gloss trim and put in the aluminum trim thats when they said although they are all mounted the same way it can't be done. Changing a engine is a poor comparison.
> cheers
> vern


Did you offer to pay for the trim change, or did they say no to doing it for free?


----------

